# LA Law



## Big Don (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought the first two seasons on DVD from Amazon. Oh, I've missed this show. What great writing, what great acting. What an awesome show.



OK, name them, actor and character, Oh you can't? Highlight the area between the colons :
Corbin Bernsen as Arnie Becker
Jill Eikenberry as Ann Kelsey
Michael Tucker as Stuart Markowitz
Harry Hamlin as Michael Kuzak
Susan Dey as Laurie Partridge... Shoot, wrong show, Grace Van Owen
Jimmy Smits as Victor Sifuentes
Blair Underwood as Jonathan Rollins
Richard Dysart as Leland Mackenzie
Susan Ruttan as Roxanne Melman
Michele Greene as Abigail "Abby" Perkins
Alan Rachins as Douglas Brackman :
The married couple were actually married. This amuses me, not really sure why.


----------

